Ask HN: How much of a myth is the notion that one does'nt need degree to succeed? - tiuPapa
======
brudgers
A degree is not necessary for success. A degree is not sufficient for success.

However, a degree creates _better_ access to certain opportunities that are
more difficult to access without a degree. This is weighed against the
opportunity cost of earning a degree. It is worth keeping in mind that
opportunity costs are not unique to earning a degree and are part of every
decision whereas the increase in opportunity access that comes with a degree
is unique to earning a degree.

Credentials are not everything, but they are not nothing either.

Good luck.

------
johncoltrane
One can fail with or without a degree. One can succeed with or without a
degree.

It's almost as if success and failure can't be assured by anything. Color?
Gender? Age? Upbringing? Education? Field? None of that guarantees success or
failure.

